# Lang 36 Patio ordered today!



## bayourouge (Jul 8, 2015)

I just ordered a Lang 36 patio model today after much agony, research, and hunting through many bbq forums, videos, and internet. I labored over which model and especially the hybrid and the 36 stretch.

For my situation the physical size and weigh was key factors. I plan to use it mostly at home but will compete in a few few competitions. In competitions I need to be able to load it into a cargo trailer for transporting so I need the lessor weight, low height, and narrow width.

I got the basic patio model with a removable stack and foldable front shelf.

I am new to the offset smoker as only used a vertical water smoker (Backwoods Party)..

Looking forward to getting it here and starting the learning process.


----------



## rich p (Jul 8, 2015)

I just received my 36 patio last week with the same upgrades as you got. I seasoned it and did my first cook on it, just one slab of baby backs.

They turned out great. There is a little learning curve to get the fire the right size and adjusting the vents to maintain the right temp. I just added one small piece about every 45 minutes to maintain 250. You will  love it.


----------



## bayourouge (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a question to those that have the Lang 36 Patio.

I want to move it around the yard and load into a trailer sometimes. How difficult is it to move by lifting the front and rolling just on the rear tires -- wheel barrow like? I thought a lot about have the wagon wheel chart with the four 8" pneumatic tires to help pull/push it around and up a ramp. Benjamin at Lang said that almost everyone just buys with the small casters up front and lifts on the front and doesn't seem to be a problem. It is not so on the hybrid or larger models.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## pit of despair (Jul 9, 2015)

BayouRouge,

I've had my Lang 36 for a couple of months now and I'll tell you, it is easy to maneuver but you can't loose control of it.

I must overcome a small incline before and after each smoke, if not controlled it will tip backwards!

Once on level ground it's much like a wheel barrow and on concrete it's almost one handed steering.

It's about 608 lbs. Two people getting it into the shed is cake.

Teddy


----------



## danbono (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi All I'm thinking about buying the Lang 36 Orginal Patio Smoker, got  a few questions.

1. At 608 lbs will it be alright sitting on grass, or will it sink in? Wifes concern.

2. Does the bottom shelf pull out?

3. Is it easy to control temps?

4. Did you ship by Lang or get another shipper? I'm in New Jersey and shipping cost, is what is holding me up from ordering.

Thanks Dan


----------



## bayourouge (Aug 29, 2015)

will it be alright sitting on grass, or will it sink in? 

The 36 will not sink in the ground unless it is real wet. I have rolled it all over my yard without a problem.

Does the bottom shelf pull out?

No the bottom shelf is fixed

Is it easy to control temps?

Temp control is easy but it needs attention. You can't walk away and leave it.

You need to add a stick every 45 minutes or so.

Did you ship by Lang or get another shipper? I'm in New Jersey and shipping cost, is what is holding me up from ordering.

I used the Lang shipper. I didn't look for alternatives when they said that I would be responsible for my shipper to pickup, etc. The Lang shipper would also offload at my house not some central location.

I am happy with the smoker. The price and value is very hard to beat.


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 29, 2015)

Have had my Lang 36" Patio now for a couple of weeks. It has been great on drumsticks and spare ribs. Doing a Turkey Breast tomorrow.

You will like the results if you work with it a couple of smokes.

Keep Smokin.


----------

